# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  3D Printed Arms With Disney, Marvel and Star Wars Themes

## Brian_Krassenstein

Open Bionics is set to introduce a series of Disney-inspired bionic  prosthetic hands for children. They will offer three different options  for kids to choose from, including a red and gold Iron Man themed  prosthetic hand, Queen Elsa from Frozen themed arm and of course a  futuristic Star Wars lightsaber themed arm prosthetic. The founder of  Open Bionics, Joel Gibbard, says that the Disney, Star Wars and Marvel  themed bionic hands will cost about $500 each and he expects them to be  available some time in 2016. You can find out more about these awesome  prostheses over on 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/100561/disney-themed-bionic-hands/

----------

